# كتب جديـــــــــدة !



## محمد الخثعمي (9 يونيو 2007)

ABERDEEN Drilling Schools - Well Control.pdf
http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/17559309/c648ebd1

====================================================

Schlumberger - Gas Lift Design and Technology .pdf

http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/17558773/d6695bb1

===================================================

Schlumberger - log Interpretation PrinciplesApplications.pdf

http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/17558594/d50a37f2

=====================================================
Chaudhri - Gas Well Testing Handbook.pdf

http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/17560531/dd9b79c8

=======================================================

Vocational Training Series - Gas Lift .pdf

http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/17561181/81da6fba

========================================================

Faruk Civan - Reservoir Formation Damage.pdf

http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/17563480/5a1f554c

====================================================


----------



## ah_sheref (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (10 يونيو 2007)

Burcik - Properties of petroleum reservoir fluids.pdf

http://alkhathami.4shared.com/file/17617940/45a4b0fa


----------



## A7MAD-STYLE (10 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

كتب جميلة بس مش كل الروابط شغالة


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

ممكن روابط تانية؟


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

بسرعة الله يخليك


----------

